# Confused about Bb Clarinet range



## erica-grace (Sep 29, 2016)

I see some online sites claiming the lowest note on a Bb Clarinet is E3. The Clarinet sample libraries that I have go down to D2. Even if the lower range is stretched, wouldn't that mean that the lowest note is E2, not E3?


----------



## d.healey (Sep 29, 2016)

It depends on which number middle C is. Some say it's C3 others say C4, I've also seen it indicated as C2 and C5!

Vienna academy is good for instrument ranges - http://www.vsl.co.at/en/Instrumentology/Woodwinds


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks. So asking the players to play what is below is not a problem?

D2/E2/D2


----------



## d.healey (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that's playable. I notice you're using Sibelius, that would flag up the notes if they were out of range


----------



## Reactor.UK (Sep 29, 2016)

d.healey said:


> I'm pretty sure that's playable. I notice you're using Sibelius, that would flag up the notes if they were out of range


Yes.

They would be in red, which is default. However this can be overridden (note colors - layer, out of range and none) so worth checking the settings to be 100%. Also note each instrument in sibelius has it's own typical player range that can be edited.

This is not to say a note can't be played, it's a guide to typical player ranges.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 29, 2016)

It's ok if it's concert pitch, Erica. Your online sites may be alluding to written range, which is of course a major second (whole step) higher on a Bb clarinet.

That range sounds great but it is a bit beefy, so if this is supposed to be a light accompanying figure you will have to mark it pretty soft in dynamics, or even use a different instrument. Also, I'd suggest since you have a staccato mark on the third note in each set, you write it as an eighth note (quaver) rather than the way you have it. It's just easier to read.

And apologies if you know all this.

kind regards,

John


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you John!


----------



## FredericBernard (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi erica-grace,

yup, these red notes are just rough guidelines in what's possible, back then they confused me too. For example sibelius marks Bb trumpet notes beyond the high Bb''' as red, but actually a lot of players (especially jazz ones) can play quite a lot higher. There are some top notch players at LA or London area which can even blast out notes like here at 1:05: (should be a c''''...lol sure, extremely high tones like these are a big exception....but still about an octave higher than sibelius says whats comfortable )



As for the clarinet line you've wrote, that would be really low for a soprano clarinet. Maybe try to change it to the bass clarinet?


----------



## Babe (Oct 1, 2016)

Talking concert pitch.

The bottom notes on a clarinet are no problem to play. They can be played very quietly with good tone. The bottom note on a Bb is D2 however some clarinets have an extra key in able to play Db2. An A clarinet can go 1/2 step lower however I've never seen an A clarinet with the extra key.


----------



## rgames (Oct 1, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> Thanks. So asking the players to play what is below is not a problem?
> 
> D2/E2/D2


That cannot be played on clarinet if written that way in a transposing clarinet part. The clarinet can play those notes if they're in concert pitch. Remember that nearly all clarinets are transposing instruments (there are parts written for C clarinets but they're rare, though they do appear in Beethoven and a few other places in the standard repertoire). The most common clarinets are sopranos in Bb and A, bass in Bb, and sopranino in Eb. There are also some less common bass and alto clarinets in other keys.

On an A clarinet, the low E is a concert Db. On a Bb clarinet, the low E is a concert D. That register of the instrument can cover a variety of sounds from powerful to delicate. It is the darkest sound of all registers on clarinet.

A lot of that was said elsewhere above, just thought I'd tidy it up 

Cheers,

rgames


----------

